# Crate size?



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonder if anyone can give me some advice please?

I have a 24" (enclosed top) crate with opening doors front and side. This looks rather on the small size for regular indoor use (thinking particularly about night time and toilet training!), but it fits snuggly in the boot of my hatchback and will be brilliant for car journeys until Polly can wear a harness on the back seat. I definitely couldn't have got a bigger one for the car.

But that leaves the regular indoor use sizing question! I've seen a hIexagonal pen made up of 6 panels which are 30" high. The top is open. It can be extended by getting more panels as Polly gets bigger. Does anyone have one of these and if so, at what age would you think an average sized cockapoo could jump higher than 30"?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Sue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My cockapoo could climb over 30" by 12 weeks old...
they can be houdinini dogs....we have a 36" crate for inside the house, that is where she goes when we aren't home.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I use a 36" crate for indoors - I'm not sure about jumping out etc but I like to cover the crate at night with a blanket to make it more snug & cosy. Dexter is 8 months & so nearly full grown & it's plenty big enough for him to sit stand stretch out etc. I have a baby gate on the kitchen door so that if I need him away due to guests or whatever then he has the whole kitchen. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks indeed for that very useful advice!

Have decided to go for an enclosed 36" crate for use in the house. The 24" one is great for the car until we can go for a harness or a guard between the boot and the rear seats.

I also have a baby gate between the kitchen and the utility room - it's a totally puppy proof and safe place she can stay if she's wet after being in the garden or if I have to go upstairs, answer the door, etc.

So I think we're getting there...

Thanks again,

Sue


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

30inch in our case... Seems fine for now, and Cosmo is a toy x so am hoping he will be on the small side. Those with miniature x's tend to go for 36 inch.


----------

